# Suggestions for shredder



## graphicsman (Sep 6, 2011)

I usually smoke 40lbs of Pork at a time when i use my smoker.  However i find with a knife and by-hand seem to take forever.  I have run across the bear claws but i would like something like a meat grinder to help me do the job.  Any suggestions you guys would recommend?  I do have a stand-up right Kitchen Aid Mixer and i have seen this:   but it doesnt really go into detail if it has a meat shredder tool.   

thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2011)

That is not a shredder. I have that whole kit.  

I use some BBQ gloves for most of mine but have used two large salad forks with great success. Lots of folks here use Bear Claws. I beleive there may be a review in the Wiki section.


----------



## chadinclw (Sep 6, 2011)

That KA set is basically a big "Salad Shooter".

I, too , use gloves. Either heavy "plumbers" gloves or cotton knit gloves covered by latex or nytril gloves. Granted, you sometimes have to move quick from the heat, but this way I pull/shred and clean at one time.

For a mechanical "shredder" you'd need to look at something with knives like a Buffalo Chopper from Hobart.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 6, 2011)

Kinda thinking out of the box, but...
http://www.pluckwitheasypluck.com/
It has rubber fingers, but it might be adaptable to make a pretty good shredder.


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

So would you hold the pork butt like that dude was holding the chicken and fling pork everywhere. That would be a sight.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 7, 2011)

Get yourself a pair of insulated rubber gloves they work awesome. I got mine in my Ronco rotisserie set.


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

I got the same gloves Ross. They work great. Of course I never tried to pluck a chicken though.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 7, 2011)

I just found the link for the gloves I got - inexpensive and work great -

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 7, 2011)

If you are dead set against using your hands try tossing a few chunks into the bowl of your Kitchenaid with the regular mixing paddle attached and run it on low for a few seconds. Usually the pork is soft enough that the paddle should break it up without mushing it. But I don't think you could toss the entire butt in at one time.


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's a set

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/meatrake-meat-shredding-tool#next


----------



## alelover (Sep 13, 2011)

What if you replace the rubber fingers on the plucker with the meat rakes?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm kinda picky about my PP. 

Even when I smoke 4 to 6 Butts for the neighborhood Christmas party. I like to pull them by hand.

I like big chunks & want to make sure I get all the internal fat out and distribute the bark throughout.

I just use 2 pairs of vinyl disposable gloves, there is enough thickness to keep your hands from getting too hot & they are very flexible.


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 13, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm kinda picky about my PP.
> 
> Even when I smoke 4 to 6 Butts for the neighborhood Christmas party. I like to pull them by hand.
> 
> ...


i think i will be doing this next weekend after i have smoked 8 butts!!!  good workout coming, lol


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 13, 2011)

Try locating a Restaurant Suply or a re-sale store and get a Buffalo. This is a tool made for doing the exact thing you are thinking of;$3K or so
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hand work is cheaper
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and the wife might agree too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.LOL


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 15, 2011)

i ordered a set of bear claws with my WSM


----------



## cowboy1171 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi,

Try this hand puller. It shred any cooked meat in minutes



http://imarca.com.ve/Meat-shredder.php

Best regards


----------

